# Suomalaiset Gentoo käyttäjät

## defer-

Moi! Onkos täällä nykyään paljon suomalaisia käyttäjiä? Ihan mielenkiinnosta kyselen.

----------

## vode

Somerolla ainakin yksi. Gentoo ollut asennettuna vuosia. Toki on täytynyt välillä asentaa uudestaan, kun on kone vaihtunut.

----------

## defer-

Eipä täällä suomi puolella taida paljoa elämää olla   :Sad: 

----------

## AnXa

Kyllä täällä oli paljon elämää joskus viitisen vuotta sitten. Mutta vähän hiljaista nykyään taitaa olla.

----------

## Juippisi

Ei ole enää ongelmia käyttiksen kanssa, kaikki vain toimii niin ei sitä asiaakaan forumeille ole. Pari kertaa vuodessa tulee kahlattua läpi isoimmat muutokset, esim. Gnome-3.8.

----------

## kikkihiiri

Täällä yksi

----------

## turboscrew

Just' rekkasin.

----------

## Chiitoo

Teretulemast uusimmille!

Kiva nähdä edes hieman kuhinaa tälläkin osiolla (ei sillä, että itse olisin kuhinaa edesauttanut; tää taitaa olla eka posti täällä... hups!).

----------

## micko

 *AnXa wrote:*   

> Kyllä täällä oli paljon elämää joskus viitisen vuotta sitten. Mutta vähän hiljaista nykyään taitaa olla.

 

Täällä foorumilla vierailu on minullakin vähentynyt. Kuten huomaat, niin lähes heti välittömästi tähän sinunkin viestiisi reagoin...  :Smile: 

Nykyään tulee vain käytyä täällä, jos tulee jokin ongelma Gentoon kanssa ja omien taitojen kartuttua näin on käyny yhä harvemmin.

----------

## entity

Kas. näköjään siinä 12 vuotta sitten kyselin itse tätä ensimmäisen kerran - silloin Gentoo oli aika uusi juttu.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SirTheori

Täällä Ruotsissa asuva suomalainen!

----------

## -Fin-roller

Oli pakko vastata pelkästään jo näiden vastuaden vähäisyyden tähden. Voisi kuvitella että meikäläisiä on enemmän kuin kymmenen tjsp =).

----------

## Pallokala

Onhan meitä. Gentoo on tätänykyä niin vakaa ettei paljoa tarvi ohjeita etsiä.

----------

## -Fin-roller

Paitsi jos tykkää viritellä settiään jatkuvalla syötöllä niinku mä. Sillonki toki apua tulee kyseltyä englanniksi. En tiedä kuin hankalaa gentoo asentelu olisi jos ei osaa kuin suomea...

----------

## Mikessu

Olen harkinnut takaisin Gentooseen siirtymistä. Joskus lukio-ikäisenä tuli sen kanssa säädettyä enemmän ja silloin tuli pyörittyä täällä foorumeilla. Näköjään on Gentoo vielä elossa.

----------

## Chiitoo

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Olen harkinnut takaisin Gentooseen siirtymistä. Joskus lukio-ikäisenä tuli sen kanssa säädettyä enemmän ja silloin tuli pyörittyä täällä foorumeilla. Näköjään on Gentoo vielä elossa.

 

Teretulemast takaisin!

Tiedettiin kyllä että vielä palaisit, mutta ei tiedetty milloin.  ^^

----------

## Wizor

Juuh. Täällä yksi kans. Ekan gentooni asensin cyrixille 6x68 koneelle joskus 2000-luvun alussa. Siitä lähtien ainoana distona tämä on pysynyt kotikoneessa ja läppärissä. Tätä kun osaa käyttää niin osaa käyttää mitä distroa vaan. Ja sama pätee Amigaan. Amigaa kun osaa käyttää niin gentoo menee siinä sivussa  :Smile: 

-W

----------

## Sakarias

Gentoo on pyörinyt noin vuodesta 2004 alkaen.... Nyt ongelmaa uuden KDE:n päivityksessä. 

Eilen just mietin mahdollista Gentoo käyttäjämäärää yhdelle kaverille. Olisko

jotain 1000 -10000 Suomessa? HTPC:ssä nyt yhä useammin LUbuntu käytössä. 

Ubuntun pakettivalikoima laajentunut. Pakettivalikoiman laajuus ja haasteellisuus taisi

olla syy Gentoon asentamiseen.

----------

## Zucca

Morjesta.

Gentoo käytössä olluit jostain vuodesta 2004-2005. Lähes ainoana päädistrona. Gentoota ennen ihan pikakokeilu mkLinuxin kanssa.

Yhdessä vaiheessa muutaman vuoden Arch Linuxia käyttänyt, mutta vaihto takaisin, kun en viitsinyt jaksaa tapella liian vuotavan reunan systemd -bugien kanssa. Gentoon tarjoama systemd on toiminut moitteetta. Serverille pitää vielä harkita tulevaisuudessa OpenRC:n ja systemd:n välillä.

----------

## Alcyone

Gentoo on ollut käytössä siitä lähtien kun dumppasin 98:n. Aiempaa kokemusta oli Redhatista, mutta sekin oli aika tuskaa nollasta lähtemällä (sen kuoppasin, kun root-kovo otti vähän liikaa virtaa lerppuaseman hotpluggauksesta ja en jaksanut enää asennella uusiksi).

Aikoinaan 400 MHz AMD K6-2 prossulla kesti reilun viikon stage 1 install - oli kunnon pakkastalvi ja kone oli viileäkomerossa, jossa oli pari astetta pakkasta. Nykyinen tornikone on itseasiassa sama "kone", mutta hiljalleen muutama komponentti kerrallaan päivitetty uudempaan ja välissä vaihdettu Gentookin 32-bittisestä 64-bittiseksi (se lienee ainoa käyttiksen reinstall tälle "koneelle").

Läppäreitä Gentoolla on ollut jotain 4-5 kpl, joista kaksi on vielä käytössä. Viimeisimmän asensin vain vaihtamalla vanhemman läppärin SSD:n siihen uuteen - buutti ja sitten kerneliin ajurit kuntoon ja toimi hyvin.  :Smile: 

Yksi läppäri pyörii palvelimena, jonka kautta hoidan Portagen synkan ja toimii myös softapakettien suhteen transparent proxynä. Vaikka on nopea netti, niin on se silti nopeampaa ladata paikallisesti.

Xubuntua olen asennellut kämppikselle ja töissä on muutama Ubuntu-palvelin. Suunnilleen yhtä mukavia ne ovat ylläpitää kuin Gentoo, mutta aina sitä vain hätkähtää että joko se oli valmis, kun kuukauden aikana tulleet päivitykset uppoavat 1-2 minuutissa. Itselleni en ottaisi, koska ei voi tuunata...

----------

## Zucca

Mun pitäs iskeä tonne palvelimelle Gentoo.

Ja jos mahdollista, niin sitten vois tehdä sinne usemallan koneen profiilit/make.conffit ja laittaa sen kääntelemään paketteja heikommille. Ja siihen just toi transparen proxy (tai binhost) olis kanssa ihan omiaan. Pöytäkone on ainut jolla voi/kannattaa kääntää paketit lokaalisti. Mutta etenkin toi Raspberry Pi 3 on sellanen jolla en tahdo liikaa käännellä paketteja. :P

----------

## grep

Hep joo. Yksi vapaa-ajan kevytkoneista on ollut Gentoona kolmisen vuotta. Tykkään, opettavaista ja palkitsevaa värkkäilyä tämä.

On toiminut niin hyvin ettei oikein ole ollut tarvetta täällä foorumillakaan ihmetellä. 

(Kymmenisen vuotta sitten oli Gentoo lyhyemmän aikaa kokeilussa virtuaalikoneessa, tuolloin asennus levisi turhan laajaksi eli hitaaksi ylläpitää ja päivittää. En silloin tajunnut varoa tarpeeksi mitä kannattaa valita asennettavaksi ettei tule liikaa riippuvuuksia. Firefox ja Google-Chrome on nytkin binääreinä, webkit-gtk meni poistoon ja Libre Officea ei ole tulossa  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Zucca

Mulla on Firefox ja Libreoffice. Tsekkailen aina mikäli niihin on tulossa päivitys. --exclude:lla sitten jätän ne päivittämättä, kunnes tulee sopivampi aika (yö). Sama koskee näitä kaikkia webkit -peketteja.

Oon vähän kelannut jos kotiserverille laittais binhostin muutamille koneille isoja paketteja varten.

----------

## Juippisi

Siitä onkin aikaa, kun on Gentoo-asennus ollut virtuaalikoneella. Muistan, että se oli 10x hitaampaa kun natiiviraudalle asennettu, tosin osasyynä oli varmaan HDD:n hitaus ja virtualisointisoftien tietynlainen kehittymättömyys siihen aikaan. 

Käytössä i7-2700k ja vielä jaksaa porskuttaa. Libreoffice ja Firefox menee alle tuntiin (yksinään), chromium ja webkit-gtk lähenee 2 tuntia ilman ccachea. Olen kyllä lopettanut chromiumin käytön ja onnistunut karsimaan webkit-gtk:n pois järjestelmästä. Katse on nyt kohdistunut noihin Ryzen G3 prossuihin, harmittaa vaan päivittää toimivaa rautaa, mutta ehkä nyt on se Oikea Hetki.

----------

## heikkikk

Sain viimein Gentoon asennettua.

Eihän siihen mennyt ku viikko (vajaa 2% vuodesta)

Eka väärä Stage3 ja sitten 6 päivää kääntämistä ja uudelleenkääntämistä

Mutta se kannatti!!!

Joskus noin 13 vuotta sitten käytin aktiivisesti Gentoota pöytäkoneella, sittemmin tuli testattua muita.

Nyt läppärilleni asensin Gentoon pitkästä aikaa  :Very Happy: 

Jostakin syystä Ubuntun uusin versio ei suostunut toimimaan kunnolla mun läppärillä joka ei ole ihan eilen pakasta vedetty.

Gentoolla sain pelittämään kaiken ja hyvin toimii (lähes) kaikki.

Vielä kun saisi Darktablen ymmärtämään mun kameran tuola linssiprofiiliasetuksissa. Canon EOS 6D Mark II. Windowsissa Darktable sen hoksii, mutta ei Gentoon puolella ole edes listalta valittavissa.

Suurkiitos Gentoosta!

----------

## Zucca

 *heikkikk wrote:*   

> Vielä kun saisi Darktablen ymmärtämään mun kameran tuola linssiprofiiliasetuksissa. Canon EOS 6D Mark II. Windowsissa Darktable sen hoksii, mutta ei Gentoon puolella ole edes listalta valittavissa.

 

Ite käytän kanssa Darktablea. Ootko kattunu missä versiossa tuki on lisätty?

Alota vaikka uus topikki asiasta, ni koetetaan saada skulaamaan. :)

----------

## heikkikk

 *Zucca wrote:*   

> Alota vaikka uus topikki asiasta, ni koetetaan saada skulaamaan. 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1102730-highlight-.html

----------

## Elaman

En ole Suomalainen (mun kielitaito on nnin paha) mutta asun Suomessa ja olen käytänyt Gentooa läppärilläni koko ajan.

----------

## toniros

Hetki sitten rekkasin itteni foorumille ja pakkohan se oli eka posti käydä jättämässä   :Laughing:   aloittelija niin Linuxin kuin Gentoonkin suhteen mutta kahteen koneeseen (mini-pc & läppäri) saanut onnistuneesti Gentoon asennettua!!  JEI!!

----------

## Zucca

toniros, tervetuloa. \o

----------

